

Google Patents 'Tower of Containers' - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/06/18/google-patents-tower-of-containers/

======
WiseWeasel
And it's easy on the eyes, too! Who _wouldn't_ want one of these marvels of
stalinist design near where they live?

Yet more evidence that engineers shouldn't try to be architects.

------
stcredzero
I call prior art. There's some religious group using a stack of about 6 cargo
containers as a billboard within sight of I-45 in Houston. I can't spot it on
Google Maps -- it's hard to recognize one nondescript rectangle over another.

~~~
scdlbx
I think there is a difference between stacking cargo containers for use as a
billboard and connecting cargo containers to a spine that provides power and
cooling, with the purpose of running a bunch of servers inside the cargo
containers.

Google did not patent stacking cargo containers, but stacking them in a
specific way for a specific purpose, with additional resources.

~~~
stcredzero
I am a little surprised I was taken so seriously or even seriously at all.

